
How Apple could have avoided much of the controversy - mpweiher
https://chuqui.com/2016/10/how-apple-could-have-avoided-much-of-the-controversy/
======
Gigablah
As discussed earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12842270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12842270)

------
brians
Sounds like someone who doesn't need a pro machine: doesn't use the SD slot,
so not a photographer. Doesn't use ESC, so not a heavy terminal user. Doesn't
need RAM for VMs or for 4K

The docks are a good solution for local drives and wired network, but---this
sounds like someone who doesn't need a pro machine. Some of us do. Maybe Dell
sells one.

~~~
rickyc091
To be fair, professional photographers would be using a compact flash card
with their cameras so they would have an adapter.

[http://www.astropix.com/HTML/I_ASTROP/COMPARE.HTM](http://www.astropix.com/HTML/I_ASTROP/COMPARE.HTM)

It's primarily hobbyist that use SD cards. Of the subset of Mac users that
have Macs, how many of them actually use the SD card slot? I'd imagine a very
small percentage and they probably have the data to back it. Most people just
shoot on their phones. Flickr data backs this. Rank 1, 2 are all camera
phones.

[https://www.flickr.com/cameras](https://www.flickr.com/cameras)

~~~
JohnTHaller
With the introduction of UHS-II (last year I think), SD cards are much faster
than compact flash now. If you're not shooting directly to a portable hard
drive, that is.

------
std_throwaway
This guy sounds like someone who feels the new MBP satisfies his needs well.
Good for him.

There are other people with differing needs. Really. No need to put them down
with straw-man rhetoric.

------
devsatish
"I’ve never used the SD card" \- stopped reading right after that. Most common
use case in my family is to plug SD card from DSLR and import into photos and
view it in all the retina glory. I still don't get why was the need to get rid
of SD card port .

